# Fever, when to worry and how to bring it down?



## Erised

Little miss will be one tomorrow, but she's either come down with something or has teething problems. Not sure, so would like some advice.

She's never had teething problems before, and there's no sign of another one coming up at the moment. She's got 5 so far. 

Yesterday she woke up with a temperature, but due to a crap purchase of a thermometer we couldn't get an accurate reading. Yesterday she slept most of the day, either in her cot or when cuddled up to me. Very much not like her, as she usually battles her naps and won't even sit still on my lap, let alone cuddle up onto my chest/shoulder and fall asleep. When awake she didn't want to play, but would give us smiles and apart from being very tired she didn't seem ill.

She did drink fine, slightly more than usual. She did eat, though less than usual.

Today she was still hot, so we exchanged the thermometer for one that actually works. This evening she had a temp averaging around 38.6 C. Today we've been out to town and she's been just fine. Hot, but she didn't want extra sleep, was all talk and smiles. Once home again she got a little moany, but I blame it on tiredness as it was her normal nap time. Food and water intake were pretty much the same as yesterday.

When do I start to worry about her temperature? It's high, too high for my liking. Apart from the temp though, she doesn't seem ill as such today. A little grumpy, but nothing that makes you think 'oh dear'. Yet now she's asleep I'm stressing. I don't like that her temp is still creeping up, as it was around 37.8 earlier today. Should I treat it in any way, or just leave her to it? Should I be worried or write it down as one of those 'these things happen, she'll be fine' things.

At the moment she's asleep in her cot, down for the night. The room is 24 C (like usual) but with her being so warm I've left off the sleeping bag and sleep suit, so she's just in a nappy and onesie right now. Recommended, or should I put more clothes on her?

We tried calling NHS direct earlier today, but they had a lovely message saying they're really busy at the moment and to only continue if it's an emergency. Even then they'd call you back within 4 hours... with her only having a temperature I didn't want to mark it as an emergency.

Help please ladies... advice, experience, anything!


----------



## lozenge

Hiya hun

I'd be tempted to give her some calpol and see if this brings the temperature down. Keep her fluids up, and maybe turn down the temperature a bit in her room. If she still has a temperature tomorrow or if her temp doesn't go down at all, take her to the Doc. xx


----------



## mum2b2009

Aww i expect she has a bug bless her! when my son had a temp the doctor on the phone said 38 was only slighly high and i could give him calpol every 4 hours and plenty of fluids.
Ild say just keep and eye on her if she feels cold in the night then cover her up more but i know they say if they have a temp to keep them as cool as poss.
hope she feels better for her birthday :flower:


----------



## Erised

Thanks ladies
We did give her some calpol before putting her down for the night. Will keep checking on her and will check her temperature again before bed as well (she sleeps through it). Really hoping it will at least go down a bit tomorrow. Can't help but feel I'm being one of those mothers that gets described as 'so, it's your first child?', but I honestly don't know what to do as it's a first! 

Will keep an eye on her, keep up the fluids and calpol, and give the out of hours a ring tomorrow if it hasn't gone down.

Thanks again =)


----------



## Cattia

Abigail had a temp of over 38 for a day or two when she had some sort of virus. The out of hours Dr told us to give her calpol every 4 hours and also said we could give her ibuprofen every four hours as long as it was two hours apart from the calpol (so alternate them, if you see what I mean). 
The way we played it was to take her temp every few hours in the night (we have a forhead digital scan thermometer so we can do it whilst she is asleep) and then if her temp was going up, wake her and give her the medicine, otherwise let her sleep. We only really had one night where we were waking her up to give her medicine and after that she got better. If you're worried at any point though, do give them a call, that's what they're there for. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

callum had a temp last week of 38.6 and i was worried about him, i gave him regular calpol and at one point i ran a luke warm bath for him to bring down his temperature. i took him to the doctors and she just said keep going with the calpol.


----------



## Kunama

So sorry to hear you L/O is poorly :( My daghter used to get temperatures up to 40 which scared teh hell out of me, but docs told me there is no such thing as a temperture that is too high - only too low, which I found very suprising. I would say if they are not in any obvious pain let the fever burn itself out and just offer lots of fluid and cuddles, but if shes in pain then Calpol and Ibroprofen like the other ladies have said will make her alot more comfortable.
Really hope she feels better soon x


----------



## rosie272

I had this last week with Charlie - last Thursday his temp hit 38.4 and I was worried! I had Kool Strips for his head, stripped him down to his nappy and gave him a cool sponge bath and a dose of Calpol all of which helped. Doc says it's viral and the best thing is fluids and Calpol - hope your LO gets well soon :flower:


----------



## Wellington

One of my girls runs at a higher temp of about 37.2 for her I'll dose up with calpol at anything above 37.5
The other seems to have a baseline of mid 36's so I'll dose her at any thing above 37.3

The best thing to do is find out their 'normal' when well.
Id definitely dose to get it down if it's in the 38's
If it helps- I'm nearly a qualified doctor- but that's what I'd advise anyone.


----------



## Erised

Thanks everyone =) 

Her temperature went down nicely with Calpol, but we just checked on her and it's shot back up to 39.2 C. Woke her up and gave her some more calpol and she's back asleep again now. If it hasn't gone down tomorrow I will go see the GP, even though I already know I'll just be told to continue the Calpol. Rather have them note it down, just in case.

Poor thing won't have a brilliant first birthday by the looks of things =/


----------



## HannahsMummy

I worry if Hannahs goes above 38.5, and this is when I will usually start giving Calpol. If she is unwell in herself too then I would see the GP. A year or so ago I couldn't get Hannahs temp below 40-41 for an entire week. I phoned the GP 3 times as I couldn't get an appointment, also took her to A and E but she was always full of smiles when we got there so ended up getting told it was a virus and got sent home.

Turned out she had periorbital Cellulitis which is a very very nasty infection and can lead to brain damage. Our normal doctor picked it up when she got back from holiday (I took Hannah to the docs on the monday morning as her eye swelled so much she couldn't see... and refused to leave until she was seen)

If you know in your heart that your LO is not just hot with teething and you can't get her temp below 38.5 then I would insist on seeing a doc.


----------



## WW1

Rebecca had a temp last week (hit 39.4 at one point). The doc said it isn't the temp itself, it's sudden changes in temp that can cause problems. She did say if it gets near 40 degrees to definitely get it checked though. We gave calpol and ibuprofen alternately and she was fine after a few days. Worrying though!

I hope your LO is better soon.


----------



## Erised

Thanks ladies!! 
The calpol did bring the temperature down nicely during the night, and by morning it had dropped to 38 C. She still acted fine so just played it by ear and enjoyed her birthday =)

This morning she woke up and the fever is completely gone... yay! =D

Thanks ladies, you've all kept me sane


----------

